# Where to buy CA glue



## johnnyw (Nov 16, 2009)

Good Morning,

I need to buy some more CA glue and I can't remember where I found the best price. Any recommendations?

Johnny Weeks


----------



## RichB (Nov 16, 2009)

Monty here on the IAP. I just ordered some. Fast shipping and the best price. Very good glue.  Welcome from Michigan.


----------



## RHunter (Nov 16, 2009)

Manny, no question

www.woodenwonderstx.com


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is a link to his site, best CA at the best prices and great service, you might also get some pen boxes from him at the same time,,,,  http://woodenwonderstx.com/WWBlue/NewGlueWS.html


----------



## HawksFeather (Nov 16, 2009)

Like many others I have purchased from Manny and the service was quick and the product has been very good.

Jerry


----------



## johnnyw (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks, that is where I got it before. Senior moment, I just could not think where I got it before.


----------

